# Hoy empieza el RALLY!!!



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Ene 2022)

Vamossssss
Se acaban las rebajas!! Ya veréis.

EN 1 MES EN MAXIMOS HISTÓRICOS.

En rebajas me he agenciado:
NVIDIA.
NIO.
NEXFLIX.
VIRGIN GALÁCTIC.

HOLD HIJOS DE PUTAAA,
POWEL O COMO POLLAS TE LLAMES, HOY NOS HARÁS VOLAR, LO SE.
VAAA


----------



## bubleboom (26 Ene 2022)

el castañazo que te vas a pegar estos dias va a ser de ordago...de aqui a viernes la semana que viene n te extrañe ver usa -10% siendo prudente


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Ene 2022)

bubleboom dijo:


> el castañazo que te vas a pegar estos dias va a ser de ordago...de aqui a viernes la semana que viene n te extrañe ver usa -10% siendo prudente



que no joderrr
Las rebajas se acabaron, ya verás


----------



## rayban00 (26 Ene 2022)

Este año hay elecciones, a Biden no le interesa que explote todo por los aires. 

Haga lo que haga la fed esta jodida. Si subes los intereses para parar la inflación congelas la economía, ya mal trecha y desacelerada.

Si no haces nada, la inflación sigue desbocada. 

Creo que hará "algo" pero nimio y a medio plazo.


----------



## uberales (26 Ene 2022)

El de Montecarlo no te jode.


----------



## el segador (26 Ene 2022)

eso tu comprando en el rebote del gato muerto y a punto de empezar una guerra en Ucrania que dará un petardazo a las bolsas.


----------



## Jose (26 Ene 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Vamossssss
> Se acaban las rebajas!! Ya veréis.
> 
> EN 1 MES EN MAXIMOS HISTÓRICOS.
> ...



NIO a 10$ para antes de verano.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Ene 2022)

Jose dijo:


> NIO a 10$ para antes de verano.



40


----------



## Manu_alcala (26 Ene 2022)

Hay un indicador que no falla. Cuantos más foreros de burbuja info digan que esto se va al guano, proporcionalmente mayor será la subida.

PD- Yo tambien creo que las rebajas de enero se han acabado.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Ene 2022)

el segador dijo:


> eso tu comprando en el rebote del gato muerto y a punto de empezar una guerra en Ucrania que dará un petardazo a las bolsas.



eso es HUMO.
Ballenas POSICIONÁNDOSE JODER
AYER SE TOCÓ FONDO


----------



## Fortheface (26 Ene 2022)

Pues ten cuidado con Netflix


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Ene 2022)

Fortheface dijo:


> Pues ten cuidado con Netflix



¿Por que?
Joder está barata joderrr


----------



## bubleboom (26 Ene 2022)

netflix la veras en febrero debajo de 200...la apertura de hoy con ese optimismo en ibx europa etc...se dara la vuelta esta tarde o mañana... preparate para ver en febrero la proxima semana el djia en 282xx como mal menor...creo que veremos muchisima mas sangre de perderse
es mas de netflix me doy de baja en uno dos meses...es mierda


----------



## Fortheface (26 Ene 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> ¿Por que?
> Joder está barata joderrr



Muy bueno eso de decir que una acción esta barata, pues nada a comprar que se acaban.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Ene 2022)

Fortheface dijo:


> Muy bueno eso de decir que una acción esta barata, pues nada a comprar que se acaban.



macho


----------



## Benceno (26 Ene 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Vamossssss
> Se acaban las rebajas!! Ya veréis.
> 
> EN 1 MES EN MAXIMOS HISTÓRICOS.
> ...



Se te ve muy inocente, ten cuidado qué el mercado te da una lección qué espabilas. Pon stops.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Ene 2022)

MIRAD LOS FUTUROSSSDS
SIII JODERRR

NVIDIA +3%
NETFLIX +2,5%
VIRGIN GALACTIC +2%
NIO + 3%

A LA LUNA HOY JODERRR
OS LO DIJE, VAAAAAA hijos de putaa


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Ene 2022)

Vaya mierda de Crash


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Ene 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Vaya mierda de Crash



MIRA LOS FUTUROS JODERRR
ME VOY A HACER UNA PAJA AHORAA


----------



## bubleboom (26 Ene 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> MIRAD LOS FUTUROSSSDS
> SIII JODERRR
> 
> NVIDIA +3%
> ...



mira bien lo que te digo... esos valores van a ponerse muy rojos...el viernes estaran un 5% no debajo de esos futuros..sino debajo del cierre de hoy...y eso siendo benevolo


----------



## bubleboom (26 Ene 2022)

los momentos previos de las mayores caidas de bolsa tienen muchos dias asi para hacer dudar a cortos y reenganchar largos... esto va a caer bastante ya veras


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Ene 2022)

Fortheface dijo:


> Pues ten cuidado con Netflix



Anda anda tio que no tienes ni idea de bolsa.

Vamos, es como si ahora me dices que Netflix ha subido el precio de la subscripción en su mercado principal...oh wait...

Pero vamos, que es como si ahora me dices que la pLandemia esta pegando sus últimos coletazos, hay una crisis del copón, la gente obligada a currar, y ni estan en casa ni se pueden permitir suscripciones...oooooh wait...

Pero hombre, es como si ahora me dices que Netflix tiene que invertir dinerazo en series locales para penetrar en otros paises, y que sus principales mercados de expansión hace tiempo que se pusieron las pilas (hola Tencent)....ooooooooooooooooooooooh wait...

Pero tio, es como si ahora me dices que los "stimis" se han acabado y la gente tiene que apretarse el cinturón...ooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhh wait...

Pero chaval, es como si el propio Netflix hubiera dicho que se estan quedando sin mercado....ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttt.......

Pero joder, es como si Disney, HBO, y todos los demás se hubieran puesto las pilas y le estuvieran comiendo la tostada wooooowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowowooooooooooooh wait...

Vamos, que no tienes ni idea.

Lo que tienes que hacer es empezar por Tesla, que lleva una buena caida y esa si que es una buena inversión. Aqui te dejo mi cartera, principiante:

Peloton, Tesla, y Netflix.

Aprende de los profesionales, hombre.

PS: Imagino que de "ironic controller" vas bien.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (26 Ene 2022)

bubleboom dijo:


> los momentos previos de las mayores caidas de bolsa tienen muchos dias asi



Y como son los momentos previos a las mayores subidas?


----------



## Fortheface (26 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Anda anda tio que no tienes ni idea de bolsa.
> 
> Vamos, es como si ahora me dices que Netflix ha subido el precio de la subscripción en su mercado principal...oh wait...
> 
> ...



Perdona pero yo no soy el que hizo esa crónica, solo puse lo que dicen. Decirme que no tengo idea de bolsa sin tan siquiera conocerme me parece muy atrevido por tu parte, pero nada, yo ni idea y tú el que más sabe.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Ene 2022)

Fortheface dijo:


> Perdona pero yo no soy el que hizo esa crónica, solo puse lo que dicen. Decirme que no tengo idea de bolsa sin tan siquiera conocerme me parece muy atrevido por tu parte, pero nada, yo ni idea y tú el que más sabe.



Lee mi última línea.

Estaba siendo irónico pero creo que no has pillado la broma.

EDITO POR SI NO HA QUEDADO CLARO: Estaba de broma y tu consejo es completamente correcto.


----------



## Fortheface (26 Ene 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> EDITO POR SI NO HA QUEDADO CLARO: Estaba de broma y tu consejo es completamente correcto.



El post es tan raro que se me hizo difícil pillarlo, no llegue hasta el irónic perdona.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (26 Ene 2022)

Fortheface dijo:


> El post es tan raro que se me hizo difícil pillarlo, no llegue hasta el irónic perdona.



Nono, mis disculpas. La culpa siempre es del emisor, no del receptor. Pero me alegra que esté todo claro.

Llevo tiempo siguiendo a netflix y cuando cayó esta vez la estudié para meterme pero no me convence por los motivos indicados.

Si cae por debajo de los $300 entonces me lo plantearía, pero no como esta ahora.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Ene 2022)

DE LOCOSSSS
FUTUROS MÁS VERDES AÚN.
Casi en +5% mis acciones.

TO THE MOOOOOOOOOOOON


----------



## Harrymorgan (26 Ene 2022)

Lo cierto es que hoy puede pasar de todo.

Yo estoy de acuerdo con el OP y que lo peor ya se ha descontado y que lo más probable es que suba.

Pero no me fio de Powell, es un anormal, y no se si es consciente de que no puede subir tipos salvo que quiera reventar la economía y entrar en recesión ( que tampoco es descartable que lo estén buscando a posta, cosas de psicópatas).

Pero si tuviera que apostar, apostaría por un discurso vago y suave, y que el mercado lo va a interpretar como que la FED se está replantando la subida de tipos, y veremos subidón... pero todos son pajas mentales.

A los hechos, estos días he aumentado un poco mi posición en NAGARRO y he entrado en FB.... el tiempo dirá.


----------



## el segador (26 Ene 2022)

ahora se vive la calma chicha, en cuanto Putin de la orden de invasión y la respuesta otanica y europea sea la misma que la de una asociación de abuelas, verás por donde salen los valores de los mercados.


----------



## aventurero artritico (26 Ene 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Hay un indicador que no falla. Cuantos más foreros de burbuja info digan que esto se va al guano, proporcionalmente mayor será la subida.
> 
> PD- Yo tambien creo que las rebajas de enero se han acabado.



poco guano se ha visto....señal que quedan bajadas en próximas semanas, si rebota algo yo vendería.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Ene 2022)

A las 20h hora española.
Donde verlo?? Ni puta idea


----------



## joeljoan (26 Ene 2022)

Cuando todo el mundo vendió hace meses..... tú entras?...@uguro castañazo


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Ene 2022)

el segador dijo:


> ahora se vive la calma chicha, en cuanto Putin de la orden de invasión y la respuesta otanica y europea sea la misma que la de una asociación de abuelas, verás por donde salen los valores de los mercados.



eso es HUMO joderrr


joeljoan dijo:


> Cuando todo el mundo vendió hace meses..... tú entras?...@uguro castañazo



NOOOOOOO JODERRR
IS TIME TO BUUYYY.

cabron ha caído todo un 30% en 9 días


----------



## joeljoan (26 Ene 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> eso es HUMO joderrr
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOO JODERRR
> ...



Pero la que se viene...es mortal!!!!....lo dicen los expertos.....( Que oye.... ojalá te Forres y puedas dejar de remar).


----------



## ciberobrero (26 Ene 2022)

rayban00 dijo:


> Este año hay elecciones, a Biden no le interesa que explote todo por los aires.
> 
> Haga lo que haga la fed esta jodida. Si subes los intereses para parar la inflación congelas la economía, ya mal trecha y desacelerada.
> 
> ...




Biden está jodido con la inflación y desabastecimiento, tiene que elegir entre que la gente no coma o que la bolsa baje

Políticamente sería una decisión fácil condicionada a que los que importan en la bolsa estuviesen fuera. Buffet está en cash, Bill Gates vendió el año pasado y Musk hizo una venta brutal de acciones con no sé qué cuento de ejercitar opciones que en realidad no expiraban hasta verano de 2022

No está clara la cosa, aunque sí, está todo bastante sobrevenido


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Ene 2022)

joeljoan dijo:


> Pero la que se viene...es mortal!!!!....lo dicen los expertos.....( Que oye.... ojalá te Forres y puedas dejar de remar).



machooo no me metas miedo

Solo llevo 10k joderr
Y buenas empresas.
NIO - futuro del Copon.
Nvidia—- DE LOCOS.
Netflix- NWO A FULL, las élites lo potenciaran.
VIRGIN GALÁCTICO- UN MOJON COMO MI PUTA CARA ME CAGO EN MI PUTA MADRE ME TIENE. A -15%. PERO CUALQUER DÍA…. ZAS 100% en 3 diss


----------



## Beborn (26 Ene 2022)

Que fue eso? un crash para hormigas?


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Ene 2022)

MADREEEE SUBANSE AL TREEEEN.

powel hijo de perra No la lies


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (26 Ene 2022)

Jejejeje, hijo de la gran puta, si pierdes todos tus ahorros nos lo dices, que hace mucho que no tengo alegrías en mi vida.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Ene 2022)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> Jejejeje, hijo de la gran puta, si pierdes todos tus ahorros nos lo dices, que hace mucho que no tengo alegrías en mi vida.



JAJAJAJAJAJA
3 pollas voy a perder, LAS QUW TE VAS A COMER TUUU


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Ene 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> Vamossssss
> Se acaban las rebajas!! Ya veréis.
> 
> EN 1 MES EN MAXIMOS HISTÓRICOS.
> ...



De lo que has comprado solo se salva Nvidia que tiene buenos fundamentales, aunque está carísima la acción. La hostia que te espera va a ser gorda.


----------



## Beborn (26 Ene 2022)

Parlakistan dijo:


> De lo que has comprado solo se salva Nvidia que tiene buenos fundamentales, aunque está carísima la acción. La hostia que te espera va a ser gorda.



Creo que si se materializa su imposibilidad de comprar ARM, va a caer mas.
Aunque parte de estas caidas pasadas ya han sido sell the rumours imagino.


----------



## Pato Sentado (26 Ene 2022)

uberales dijo:


> El de Montecarlo no te jode.



Fue el finde pasado... Brutal!!! Vuelve Loeb a lo grande...


----------



## Veloc (26 Ene 2022)

Básicamente = Subida de tipos en marzo, tres subidas a mayores este año, tapering reducción del balance de la FED = reducción de compras de deuda de al menos 30.000 mill mensuales.


----------



## javac (26 Ene 2022)

Acabo de liquidar el 15% de mi cartera
Por lo de Ucraína


----------



## Don Bigote (26 Ene 2022)

Vaya tela con powell. Ahora mismo pin bar inversa a la del otro dia  A ver si aún así sigue subiendo hoy y los próximos días. Ya pillé en esta bajada. No quiero más bajadas, coño.


----------



## Cocochas de Merluza (26 Ene 2022)

el segador dijo:


> eso tu comprando en el rebote del gato muerto y a punto de empezar una guerra en Ucrania que dará un petardazo a las bolsas.



de gato muerto...tal cual.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (26 Ene 2022)

Yo estoy en liquidez esperando que explote el madmax


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Ene 2022)

AHHHHH POWEL HIJO DE PUTA QUE LA LÍAS PUTA MOMIA


----------



## Fortheface (26 Ene 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> AHHHHH POWEL HIJO DE PUTA QUE LA LÍAS PUTA MOMIA



Yo diría que el que la lía eres tú.


----------



## JJEJEJEJE (26 Ene 2022)

Fortheface dijo:


> Yo diría que el que la lía eres tú.



barrida de stops.
Mira como remonta todo joderr
El mensaje no ha sido malo, pero el puto viejo este la lía, comunica mal


----------



## Don Bigote (26 Ene 2022)

__





Al segundo


Al segundo edit post DATOS DESAFIANTES PARA LA CAMPAÑA NAVIDEÑA, SERÁ CARA Y DE ESCASEZ. Por Antonio Iruzubieta 13:45:19 ||




serenitymarkets.com




Lo he ido siguiendo aquí. El mejor comentario es el de "Powell termina la rueda de prensa y se calla, Inmediatamente el mercado intenta recuperarse desde mínimos". La madre que le parió. A ver si se borra la pin bar de aquí a las 10, o al cierre de futuros.


----------



## javac (26 Ene 2022)

Nop, nop, simplemente tengo un par de amigos con mujeres ucranianas que llevan avisando de empeoramiento de relaciones con Rusia el último año, en varios momentos han hablado de guerra.
Con algo firmado, prefiero ser cagón y mirar desde la barrera

Parece que el Nasdaq se tiñe de rojo tras estar +2%


----------



## Será en Octubre (26 Ene 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> AHHHHH POWEL HIJO DE PUTA QUE LA LÍAS PUTA MOMIA



Que grande Powell me cago en tu puta estampa! Comprad más que mañana estamos verdes como ranas!


----------



## Fortheface (26 Ene 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> barrida de stops.
> Mira como remonta todo joderr
> El mensaje no ha sido malo, pero el puto viejo este la lía, comunica mal



Y que te piensas que esto es un juego de niños? Ellos van por tu dinero y harán todo lo posible por quitártelo.


----------



## Bobesponjista (26 Ene 2022)

Puedo abrir ya Degiro? Tengo miedo


----------



## Será en Octubre (26 Ene 2022)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Puedo abrir ya Degiro? Tengo miedo



Claro que sí, ostias, vamos a entrar todos y a COMPRAR MÁS. Vamos a demostrarle al mierdas este de Powell quien manda aquí


----------



## bubleboom (26 Ene 2022)

JJEJEJEJE dijo:


> MIRAD LOS FUTUROSSSDS
> SIII JODERRR
> 
> NVIDIA +3%
> ...



solo he mirado el cierre de netflix -1,86% te vas a comer una ostia como un pan... la veras en los 200 en febrero
he mirado los 4 ya... mio -4,5% o asi
virgin -0,86% mas menos
y si nvidia +2,4% pero ya el after bajando un 1,68 %
el lobo de burbuja te llamare


----------



## Fortheface (26 Ene 2022)

Ganar dinero para algunos parece una urgencia, y las prisas nunca fueron buenas.


----------



## Common_Deletion (26 Ene 2022)

Van a subir las tasas de interés, va a aguantar la bolsa el envite?


----------



## Notrabajo34 (27 Ene 2022)

Yo tengo informacion brutal de la que nos espera y os puedo decir que estamos ya en tercera guerra mundial, cuando digo que estamos ya es que españa esta metida pero bien, las bolsas y todo a tomar porculo porsupuesto.


----------



## Harrymorgan (27 Ene 2022)

Es que lo de Powell de ayer es la leche. Es como si buscaran este "crash" a propósito. Si el mercado ya estaba dubitativo, Powell se dio el empujón definitivo.

Pero realmente no hay ninguna causa detrás que justifique el desplome ( más allá de unas posibles subidas de tipos que ya estaban más que descontadas), por eso digo que todo parece artificial.

En fin, keep calm y ataos los machos


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (27 Ene 2022)

Aqui el rally:


Samir, I beg you!!!
TripeLLL cushon!!!
Samir, you have to stay on road, please!!!
What are you doing man, fucking hell!!!
You are recking the car!!!


----------



## Será en Octubre (27 Ene 2022)

Y el rally pa cuando?


----------



## cifuentes (27 Ene 2022)

Será en Octubre dijo:


> Y el rally pa cuando?



Hoy de momento ha vuelto a empezar todo en verde en USA.


----------



## jaimegvr (27 Ene 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Yo tengo informacion brutal de la que nos espera y os puedo decir que estamos ya en tercera guerra mundial, cuando digo que estamos ya es que españa esta metida pero bien, las bolsas y todo a tomar porculo porsupuesto.



Las bolsas han aguantado guerra napoleonicas, I guerra, II guerra. etc........


----------



## Daviot (27 Ene 2022)

Netflix ahora (387 $) ni con un palo. Ha crecido mucho y es muy grande pero ahora le ha salido competencia Disney+, HBO, Amazon Prime, etc., que le están quitando mucho mercado. Aparte de que aún sigue muy sobrevalorada. Creo que tendría que caer a niveles de entre 100 y 200 $.


----------



## atom ant (27 Ene 2022)

esta noche video de todos los criptoyoutubers recomendando apretar el culo heheheh


----------



## Daviot (27 Ene 2022)

Una empresa que me gusta es Square ( ahora le han cambiado el nombre a Block) , que es de pagos online con sus propios TPV´s. Ha caído bastante y creo que se está poniendo a tiro sino lo está ya.

Además también tiene una App llamada Cash, de momento sólo disponible en EEUU y en UK y que permite transferir dinero directamente entre usuarios y está en el number 1 de Apps más descargadas en su categoría de finanzas.





__





Cargando…






www.similarweb.com









__





Top Grossing Finance Apps | US | Top App Store Rankings for iOS


See the Top Finance iOS Apps in US on the App Store Charts by Free, Paid, and Top Grossing. Sensor Tower provides a detailed visualization of the top ranking apps by category and country, along with app ranking changes and review ratings!




app.sensortower.com


----------



## cifuentes (28 Ene 2022)

El SP 500 ha acabado la semana 100 puntos básicos por encima de donde la empezó. Rally no sé, pero inicio de canal puede ser.


----------

